# It's a boy!



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

After coming to expect large litters from my Golden girls we had a surprise this time. We got the news from the vet last week that first time mom Piper was expecting one big -- more like huge -- puppy. He was delivered by c-setion on Thursday, tipping the scale at 1 lb. 7 oz. - about the size of three pups. I have never had a singleton pup before but figure that if I can manage 13 I should be able to manage one. I'm calling him Uno right now. He is doing great, very active, crawling around everywhere, having the whole milk bar to himself and his mom and grandma - and me - doting on him. I think he's going to be a very special - and probably spoiled - boy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Aw, Uno - welcome to the world  I expect he's going to be a very special guy. All the attention will make him a people person for sure! Can't wait to hear all about his adventures and see how he grows - I bet you'll be able to do a lot of different things with him that you could never do with a dozen babies in tow. Looks like Piper knows exactly what to do with him, what a good little mama  Congratulations


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sunrise said:


> Congratulations


Your Faelan is his great uncle and Aedan would be a cousin of some sort. Nice family


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Congratulations! What a beautiful color. I love the name Uno. My last girl was a single and had such a wonderful calm confidence about her. There is something to be said about being an only child


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

puddles everywhere said:


> Congratulations! What a beautiful color. I love the name Uno. My last girl was a single and had such a wonderful calm confidence about her. There is something to be said about being an only child


My son says the same thing! He's an only child, also a little spoiled, but very special too.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Huge congratulations!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations! Uno is beautiful, looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of this special little one.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He's born into a great family, so I'm sure he'll get spoiled from all sides! Can't wait to see how he grows!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats! Uno is darling !


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Congratulations! He's HUGE! Beautiful.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Awe! Congrats! Beautiful boy & momma!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

He's beautiful. What a huge birth weight! I had a single pup once and he was very special. His mother did not like him and I reared him myself with a bottle. He used to play with my Silky Terrier who was 5 kg and just the right size. She also taught him manners!! Have fun with Uno - lovely name.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Our singleton newbie Uno is five days old. His life goes like this: eat, sleep, cuddle with mom...repeat...repeat...repeat. It's a pretty sweet deal being an only and getting all the food and attention.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

fourlakes said:


> Our singleton newbie Uno is five days old. His life goes like this: eat, sleep, cuddle with mom...repeat...repeat...repeat. It's a pretty sweet deal being an only and getting all the food and attention.


OMG!! He is sooo cute!! I just love his colouring!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

He is beautiful!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congratulations...he is adorable..love that last pic, Uno on his back, just precious....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!! Uno is adorable!! Looking forward to watching him grow. First puppy I have ever seen that big at birth.:smile2: Good thing Piper had c-section.:grin2:


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

fourlakes said:


> Our singleton newbie Uno is five days old. His life goes like this: eat, sleep, cuddle with mom...repeat...repeat...repeat. It's a pretty sweet deal being an only and getting all the food and attention.


It's a great way to spend the day.... thanks for the cute, cute pictures


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He is so cute! Piper is probably thinking, I don't know WHAT Mum was talking about.. this whole motherhood thing is EASY! :smile2:


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations, Uno is a handsome boy. And, boy, what a whopper!!!


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

He looks so comfy down by Mom's tail! What a cutie.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Singleton puppy Uno is 12 days old now. His eyes just opened and he is pushing up on his legs, starting to walk and sit. He's getting plenty to eat, that's for sure :-o Mom Piper spends lots of time with him. Photos are from today. The lighting is a little weird because there is a heat lamp over the box.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

So precious!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He looks like such a little sausage! So cute.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What a cute little guy


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh Uno, you are so darling  And getting so big!!! Thank you for the update, I can only imagine he is spoiled with all the attention from everyone all to himself  Keep the photos coming


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Our singleton pup Uno is three weeks old today. He has been spending time with the other dogs and I have been handling him a lot. Here are some photos: with his cousin Tally and Aunt Sofie, a selfie photo with mom Piper (Tally in the back), naptime with mom, thinking about life, and catching some Zs.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I love the "thinking about life" photo. It looks as if he is making the big decision as to whether he should get up and look around or lie down and take a nap. So cute!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness. Uno absolutely melts my heart, actually your whole crew does. They are my favorite color  Thanks for sharing the photos, it's fun to see how he's growing.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

G-bear said:


> I love the "thinking about life" photo. It looks as if he is making the big decision as to whether he should get up and look around or lie down and take a nap. So cute!


Well that's pretty much his life at this point - plus eating. So you're probably right ;-)


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I think little Uno will be about as big as Mama Piper by the time he's about 8 weeks. Such a big boy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Adorable, chunky ball of puppy love!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really enjoying the pictures of Uno-such a doll and your beautiful girls.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

nolefan said:


> Oh my goodness. Uno absolutely melts my heart, actually your whole crew does. They are my favorite color  Thanks for sharing the photos, it's fun to see how he's growing.


Mine too!:x


----------



## littlecreek86 (May 1, 2017)

Somehow the crappiness of my morning just dissolved instantly when I saw all the pics. What an adorable, cuddly, precious bear Uno is, and what a beautiful mama he has ! Enjoy his puppyhood.


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

What a gorgeous boy! Precious!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

OMG. Love the selfie with mum. What a face. He must be loving all the attention from the girls!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Please Jane, when you have time may we have some more pictures?


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> OMG. Love the selfie with mum. What a face. He must be loving all the attention from the girls!


The one he really seems to like around here, beside his mom of course, is ME. If I go by the puppy box and say "Hi Uno!" he races over to me. If I take him up on my lap he climbs up to be by my face, practically wraps himself around me and looks straight into my eyes. Quite interesting for a three week old pup.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

How did I miss this? What a sweet looking puppy. Congratulations


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> The one he really seems to like around here, beside his mom of course, is ME. If I go by the puppy box and say "Hi Uno!" he races over to me. If I take him up on my lap he climbs up to be by my face, practically wraps himself around me and looks straight into my eyes. Quite interesting for a three week old pup.


I know looking into your eyes is a really good thing in the temperament testing right? What does it usually indicate? Confidence and focus? If he already has that quality at 3 weeks, he's going to be a gem to train.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

That's great that he's so focused on you like that. Since he's getting so much undivided canine and human attention, do you think he'll hit all of the developmental milestones earlier?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> The one he really seems to like around here, beside his mom of course, is ME. If I go by the puppy box and say "Hi Uno!" he races over to me. If I take him up on my lap he climbs up to be by my face, practically wraps himself around me and looks straight into my eyes. Quite interesting for a three week old pup.


He sounds like a KEEPER to me, that must be so precious.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> He sounds like a KEEPER to me, that must be so precious.


No, not a keeper for me. I only keep girls and I am at my max - actually one over my max! - right now with four in residence. This whole singleton thing is new to me after so many big litters. I have looked online and, as with so many things to do with dogs, one person will say one thing, the next person the complete opposite. So I'm thinking raising a singleton is not an exact science. I've decided to just trust my instincts, feel my way along, and do what I think seems best with him. And I'm going to be very interested to see how he comes out. I'm waiting to see if a working home or a pet home would be best the best fit for him. He certainly has a nice working pedigree.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My breeder also just had a singleton two weeks ago - she calls her the MEGA PUPPY. She was born huge and continues to grow fast, so fast that she has been trying to slow it down a bit by trying to keep the puppy active. She has had two other singletons in her 30 years, and she says that they have always been "full of themselves" with attitude, especially if they are girls.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

cubbysan said:


> My breeder also just had a singleton two weeks ago - she calls her the MEGA PUPPY. She was born huge and continues to grow fast, so fast that she has been trying to slow it down a bit by trying to keep the puppy active. She has had two other singletons in her 30 years, and she says that they have always been "full of themselves" with attitude, especially if they are girls.


I actually like some attitude in a pup - and dog. Tally, who I kept from last fall's litter, was definitely the dominant female and does have some attitude - along with lots of smarts! Her grandma Abby, the queen of attitude, really laid down the law with Tally when she was a puppy and still lets her know if she's out of line. We'll see how Uno comes along!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

fourlakes said:


> I actually like some attitude in a pup - and dog. Tally, who I kept from last fall's litter, was definitely the dominant female and does have some attitude - along with lots of smarts! Her grandma Abby, the queen of attitude, really laid down the law with Tally when she was a puppy and still lets her know if she's out of line. We'll see how Uno comes along!


My breeder says the same thing, she is definitely keeping her mega puppy!

I just had my first litter, and there were three huge puppies, one girl and two boys. We kept the girl. I am told since she was the only girl, she will have some attitude, too. Right now she is 14 weeks, and has no fear, and tries to boss the four adults in the house around.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Seems to be a lot of small litters in the past year.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

cubbysan said:


> Seems to be a lot of small litters in the past year.


I have been hearing exactly the same thing. Interesting - and a little weird - how these kinds of things go in cycles. And when my girl Sofie went into heat three months later than usual last fall I heard of some other breeding girls who did the same thing. Something to do with weather/ climate/??? Apparently domestic dogs are still strongly connected to the natural world.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

cubbysan said:


> Seems to be a lot of small litters in the past year.





fourlakes said:


> I have been hearing exactly the same thing. Interesting - and a little weird - how these kinds of things go in cycles. And when my girl Sofie went into heat three months later than usual last fall I heard of some other breeding girls who did the same thing. Something to do with weather/ climate/??? Apparently domestic dogs are still strongly connected to the natural world.


YES!! To both of these. I find it so strange and interesting. Last year, I knew two breeders here in Ontario who had girls going into heat months late - same as Jane's girl in Wisconsin and some others here on the forum. And then similarly, along with Jane and a couple of others here, a breeder I know here had a litter of only two. It IS strange how dogs spread out across a continent can have similar patterns.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sweet Girl said:


> YES!! To both of these. I find it so strange and interesting. Last year, I knew two breeders here in Ontario who had girls going into heat months late - same as Jane's girl in Wisconsin and some others here on the forum. And then similarly, along with Jane and a couple of others here, a breeder I know here had a litter of only two. It IS strange how dogs spread out across a continent can have similar patterns.


Just talking to somebody yesterday waiting for their dog to go into season, she is about 3 months late. She is a half sister to my Sailor ( same mother ) and Sailor is like clockwork, give or take a week.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Uno has a new BFF: his cousin Tally who is 9 months old. I wondered if she would be too rough with him but she plays very gently. And Uno loves having someone to wrestle and play bitey face with. They are so cute together.
Editing to add: I can't seem to post the video of them playing but it is on the Four Lakes Goldens Facebook page.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I love the first photo - it looks like they're having a deep and meaningful conversation.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So cute!!!!:grin2:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Awwww. So sweet. I'm so glad Uno has a friend "near" his age to play with. Tally is a sweetheart.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That is just adorable!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Hoping this is the video of Uno and Tally... 
[/YOUTUBE]



[/YOUTUBE]
Nope... can't get the video to post :-(
Editing to add: looks like it appeared


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Adorable!!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That brought a smile to my face!
Thank you for posting it here - so many youtube videos won't play here in Aus. And I wouldn't have missed this one for anything.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

That is the sweetest thing .


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So cute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

That was so sweet! Thank you!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Tally is so gentle and patient! She is going to make a great mom one day.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Uno The Only update - Uno is four weeks old today. He has started eating mushy puppy food but still grabs a snack from mom whenever he can. He likes to play with toys but the big dogs keep taking them all. He has been spending time in the kitchen and out on the deck. He would rather be out of his puppy box all the time but Jane keeps putting him back. Photos: hanging out in the kitchen, playing with a toy, on the deck with mom Piper, and naptime again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Loved the video, Uno is just too cute. 
Tally's beautiful....

Enjoying the new pictures and updates.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Such a sweet special boy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foster's Mom (Nov 29, 2016)

I love how happy the mama looks!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Uno is just too cute for words!!!


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

What a gorgeous Mom and such a contented big/little boy!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Singleton pup Uno is five weeks old today. He loves playing with cousin Tally and hanging out with the older dogs. He did learn this week that it's not a good idea to pester mom when she has a bone and that when Grandma Abby says "grrr..." it's a very good idea to back off and leave her alone. Uno loves finding secret hiding places to nap. Photos: happy boy, on the deck, playing with Aunt Sofie, napping in a secret spot.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So cute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

LOVE these new pictures, Uno is such a cutie......

This is my favorite........who is looking out the sliding door?


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

[QUOT=CAROLINA MOM;7142690]LOVE these new pictures, Uno is such a cutie......

This is my favorite........who is looking out the sliding door?








[/QUOTE]
I put all the other dogs in the house so I could get some photos of Uno without them all milling around. Actually all four of them were looking out, wondering why Uno was out and they were in. But that's Grandma Abby who shows up in the photo.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

What a cutie! But what a little bruiser - if he is as big as the photo makes him out to be. But then they do say the camera puts 10 pounds on you. HA!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh my goodness, he's beyond adorable! I love the photo with the other dogs looking out the sliding door! Ha!


----------



## pepperthepup (May 12, 2017)

Oh, wow, he may be only one puppy, but he is a GREAT puppy!


----------



## GoldensOldie (Apr 23, 2017)

He's wonderful! If you could Photoshop a trunk on him in the picture where he's walking, he would look like a Woolly Mammoth. Those legs......

My husband saw his picture and said, "We want him!"


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

GoldensOldie said:


> He's wonderful! If you could Photoshop a trunk on him in the picture where he's walking, he would look like a Woolly Mammoth. Those legs......
> 
> My husband saw his picture and said, "We want him!"


Sorry to say several people want him. I am still deciding where he will go...


----------



## GoldensOldie (Apr 23, 2017)

Oh, I'm sure you have a long line for him.

He is so impressive now, will he be larger than the standard?


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

GoldensOldie said:


> Oh, I'm sure you have a long line for him.
> 
> He is so impressive now, will he be larger than the standard?


From what I'm hearing large singletons come out an average size. So hoping that's the case.


----------



## GoldensOldie (Apr 23, 2017)

I hope his new family will post his progress. It's great fun seeing him. 

Thank you.


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

What a cutie. Beautiful color.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I love the second photo of Uno walking. He looks so confident. Like he is telling the world, "Okay. I am here. I own it!" Love that little guy. Thanks for the great photos!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

OMG just love Uno!!! Thanks for the pictures!!:grin2:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He's so adorable, his expressions are unique, he really is special. I hope you decide to keep him!.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He is SO cute. He looks like a stuffed animal in the sitting photo (with Abby in the background). I don't know how you will let him go. You must get so much more attached to one puppy than to a litter of 13. But I know you will choose a great home for him.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Uno is six weeks old today. Mom Piper is all done nursing him. She and Grandma Abby have both laid down the law with him and he knows to back off and leave them alone unless they approach him. He and his cousin Tally, who is 9 months old, are very best pals and play all the time - chase, wrestling, general hanging around together. Photos: fun with cousin Tally, let us out on the deck already!!, crashed in the crate, being cute.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

He may be Uno because he is a single but he really is number one! I love the sleeping photo. Gosh but they are cute when they sleep on their backs with their feet in the air! Bailey used to sleep that way also. It always made me smile. Thanks


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love all the new pictures, this one is just priceless.......
Would love to know what the conversation they were having was about.


----------



## pepperthepup (May 12, 2017)

I don't know what it is about puppies that makes them sleeping on their backs so totally adorable!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

My favourite is the photo where he is on his back with Tally. It almost looks like he has a fit of those delightful baby giggles.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I love Uno! And if I was a little less broke and didn't want to do so much more with Kaizer, I totally would've contacted you about him. He's such a cutie, I'm sure he will make someone very very happy in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Love all the new pictures, this one is just priceless.......
> Would love to know what the conversation they were having was about.


That's my favourite one, too. They're definitely going to miss each other. I hope he is going to be someplace nearby so they can visit. :smile2:


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> That's my favourite one, too. They're definitely going to miss each other. I hope he is going to be someplace nearby so they can visit. :smile2:


Tally and Uno (or as I have been calling him lately Uno buno fo-nana-funo ...which makes sense if you remember that song called The Name Game...) are very good pals. They have been having such fun together and I've enjoyed being able to spend so much time with Uno too. He is getting temperament tested and evaluated for conformation this coming week. Then I'll figure out where he is going. But it's very likely not going to be somewhere close by so the cousins will have to say their goodbyes :-(


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> Uno buno fo-nana-funo


Ha ha, this great! Loved the name game.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Time again for the weekly Uno Report! Mr. Uno is seven weeks old today. Soon he will be heading off to his new home - as soon as we figure out where that will be. He is a sweet boy with a great disposition, very people oriented and eager to please. I've enjoyed getting to spend so much one on one time with him. Photos: cute, cuter, cutest.... always take time to stop and eat the dandelions, napping with Cousin Tally, and crashed in the crate.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

He just keeps getting cuter with every set of photos that you post. I am going to miss seeing this little guy when he goes to his forever home. He has such an amazingly expressive face and he always looks as if he is thinking deep thoughts. Thanks for giving me my Uno fix today, Jane


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay. He is just insanely cute. Like, you make cute puppies. But he is above and beyond.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ALL great pictures, he is such a doll. 
Going to miss seeing this little heartbreaker. 

Someone is going to be very lucky to have him.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

We'll miss him, and he'll miss Tally.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Uno has an announcement to make: he's going to go to live in Ohio! He'll have and older Golden sister and brother. And his new owner likes to compete in obedience. He'll still be here for another 10 days so there will be time for one more Uno report. Now if you could please be quiet because Uno is watching this show about elephants :smile2:


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Awesome... Uno looks great. Those hips look good Akimbo !!

dlm ny country


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh Uno! We will miss you (as will Tally and your human mom) but you are going to make some family so very happy


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So stinkin cute


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

He's beautiful! Enjoy your show! I love elephants, too!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

We're all going to miss you, Uno! I'm going to miss the pics of your cuteness! It sounds like you are going to the perfect home. I know Jane wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

How did I miss this!! Belated congratulations to the newest Fourlakes family member!! I've been looking for news on Piper whenever I come to the forum and finally last night began to search for your posts. I saw "It's a Boy" and thought, maybe a grandson ?? Surprise, surprise. What a BIG handsome boy and what a lucky family to have been chosen to receive him. Tally has really grown into a beautiful young girl, but all your girls are gorgeous. Enjoy summer.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

KathyL said:


> How did I miss this!! Belated congratulations to the newest Fourlakes family member!! I've been looking for news on Piper whenever I come to the forum and finally last night began to search for your posts. I saw "It's a Boy" and thought, maybe a grandson ?? Surprise, surprise. What a BIG handsome boy and what a lucky family to have been chosen to receive him. Tally has really grown into a beautiful young girl, but all your girls are gorgeous. Enjoy summer.


I was wondering where you were! You always follow my litter posts  I"ll post one more Uno Report soon - he will be leaving at the end of this coming week so stay tuned!


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

If he needs to stop in Indiana on the way home, I'd be happy to scratch those ears. Some family in OH just won the lottery.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

This is the last installment of The Uno Report. Puppy Uno is nine weeks old today. Tomorrow morning he leaves for his new home in Ohio. It will be quiet around here without him - well, relatively, with *only* four dogs here. Photos: smiling Uno, with mom Piper, with cousin Tally and waiting for dinner to appear in his bowl. Uno LOVES to eat


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love that picture of him with the bowl  I'm curious if you think he will have an easier adjustment since he was an only and maybe interacted more with the adult dogs versus other puppies?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm going to miss his sweet face around here! Hope the move to his new home goes well!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

By a curious coincidence, Uno is going to a friend of a friend. It's the perfect home, a match made in Heaven!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

jennretz said:


> I'm curious if you think he will have an easier adjustment since he was an only and maybe interacted more with the adult dogs versus other puppies?


I'll be interested to know that too. He is used to living with adult dogs - and he's going to a home with other adult dogs. And he is used to being crated and going potty outdoors - something I can't manage with big litters. I hope it will be a smooth transition to his new home. Having a singleton pup has definitely been a different kind of experience for me!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> By a curious coincidence, Uno is going to a friend of a friend. It's the perfect home, a match made in Heaven!


Uno's new owner wanted a Tito pup - her friend has a Tito puppy. After the temperament testing and conformation evaluation she looked like the best match for Uno. So hopefully a match made in Heaven - I did my best!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Uno is a huge fluff ball! So adorable.

I think small litters are easier for the new homes. My Maisey came from a litter of two and her breeder was able to really work on potty training. She was basically potty trained when she came home.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Ohhh, I just "found" this little guy and now he's going away already! He really does look so mature -- he's a beauty. And Piper looks so pleased with herself, wait till she has 8 the next time! It will be interesting to see if he adjusts any different being a solo pup. But what about you, do you think you got more attached to caring for just one as opposed to the usual baker's dozen?? Maybe Uno's new family will post on the forum. It would be fun to see a Four Lakes pup reunion thread.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Good bye sweet Uno! I am going to miss seeing your beautiful puppy face! I hope your new family will join GRF so we can continue to watch your grow. Be happy sweet baby


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I wonder if the new owners will continue to call him Uno.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's undecided, but looks like it is under consideration. If they do, the registered name to go with it is amazing .

QUOTE=Pilgrim123;7180106]I wonder if the new owners will continue to call him Uno.[/QUOTE]


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

KathyL said:


> It will be interesting to see if he adjusts any different being a solo pup. But what about you, do you think you got more attached to caring for just one as opposed to the usual baker's dozen??


I'll be interested to see how he turns out too. He has had lots of interaction with the older dogs and one on one time with me. And he's a happy boy and a very smart little cookie. I have enjoyed him but am ready for him to go now and happy he is going to such a good home. Tally voted for him to stay ;-) but five dogs is not in the cards for me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am going to miss Uno, he sure is a handsome little guy. 

Thank you for sharing his journey with us.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I too will miss his updates!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Me too, he's very special with fans all over the world!.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I hear they are not keeping the name "Uno". But they have picked something else really great. When it's *official* I will share it


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> I hear they are not keeping the name "Uno". But they have picked something else really great. When it's *official* I will share it



Something really great?? Hmm, Tito Jr.??


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Well not quite that cool lol.
He's Fourlakes Lone Ranger! Call name is Ranger.



KathyL said:


> Something really great?? Hmm, Tito Jr.??


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Ooh, I like that! That's very clever.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That's awesome! I train with a Ranger. They call him RangerRooooo!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I love the name!! Lone Ranger is perfect and Ranger is a great call name.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I was going to post some photos of Ranger and his new Golden sister and brother but my desktop computer, which has all my photos and photo editing programs on it, crashed :-( I'm taking it in tomorrow to see if they can get it up and running again. But I can report that Ranger is fitting right in at his new home. I think his new owner is a perfect match for him and that they are going to have lots of fun doing lots of things. He's one smart cookie, very focused, and it will be interesting to see what she does with him in competition. And when he met her it was like an instant bond - he gave her kisses all over her face and was like 'ok, let's GO!' And she got him a stuffed elephant toy because he likes elephants (you might remember the post of Uno watching an elephant show on TV) - so sweet. I will post some photos when and if I get my other computer back. But I'm happy to report that all's well with our Uno Boy.... now the Lone Ranger


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That's lovely! (Anyone else feel like a kid has just left home for college?)


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh no, awful about your computer. I hope you are able to recover them somehow either on your hard drive or maybe still on the camera.


Too funny about Ranger _liking_ elephants. Really??? OK.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

KathyL said:


> Too funny about Ranger _liking_ elephants. Really??? OK.


Kind of a joke. I posted a photo of Uno sprawled out on the floor in his froggy style, watching a TV show about elephants. His new owner thought it was so funny. So she bought him stuffed elephant toy which I thought was very sweet. She said he loves that toy.... so I guess he does like elephants


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I was teasing you. I remember that picture -- he looked so cute with his legs stretched out behind him. Harley was the only dog I had that loved stuffed animals and he had a small gray elephant that squeaked -- I still have it!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Aww that is such a cute name and I love the fact that Ranger has a stuffed elephant. I got one for Bailey when he was a puppy...2.5 years later he still loves it. Although the elephant's trunk has been mended so many times that it now appears quite stunted. Bailey is so fond of it that I can't throw it out! Hopefully Ranger will be a bit more gentle with his I hope you are able to get your computer up and running again soon.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

My computer is finally back with photos and photo editing software all ok. (They installed a backup drive that automatically saves copies of everything from now on - very good idea!) So as promised here is an update on Ranger (aka Uno) who is 11 weeks old now. He is doing great at his new home. He has learned sit, is learning down and has a pretty good recall. His owner said he "is awesome. Love him!" Photos: tug with big bro Simon, stealing rubber duckies from the wading pool, Golden family portrait, and showing off his "sit".


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love the photos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

He just keeps getting cuter!!! He has such beautiful siblings


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Adorable sit! Thanks for sharing


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Ranger looks very happy in his new home!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

It looks like Ranger has found the sort of forever home all goldens deserve. That is one very cute puppy!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I love the photo of him between his two brothers. He looks so happy!


----------

